# Explaining an employment gap on a CV



## Orang Utan (Feb 7, 2012)

I've been out of work for over a year now, after being made redundant in late 2010. I took a 'career break' and went to India for a couple of months (though it was meant to be longer), before coming back at living at my parents for a while, doing not much, apart from a TEFL course. Now I'm looking for work, I'm finding it difficult to know how to present this hiatus.
Is it seen as reasonable to take such a long break? Should I mention the TEFL course if I am now looking for work in other areas? Won't it make me look like I'm reluctantly returning to my old sphere of work if I do? Should I mention the break in my CV or explain it in the covering letter? Help!


----------



## Santino (Feb 7, 2012)

'Caring for a relative' if you've no compunction about lying.


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 7, 2012)

Well that wouldn't be a lie really as I did do a fair bit of that at home


----------



## Kanda (Feb 7, 2012)

What's wrong with saying you just took a break?  Perfectly acceptable, in that time you done a bit of travelling and courses as a hobby/self acheivment thing.


----------



## Santino (Feb 7, 2012)

Try to say it in such a way as to imply that it won't be a continuing situation, and therefore the obligations of familial compassion will not threaten your future employer's inalienable right to turn a profit.


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Feb 7, 2012)

I would have thought that going off to India shows enterprise and courage and a sense of adventurousness. Also wanting to learn TEFL is an admirable thing to do. It is not dissimilar to a university gap year and many employers approve of this in their job candidates. The same should apply to you. Sock it to them.


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 7, 2012)

should i put this all on the CV, or in a covering letter?


----------



## Yetman (Feb 7, 2012)

Make out like you intended it to be like that. The year was taken out to broaden your experience and understand other challenges in preparation for you to commence your new role with a fresh outlook on life. Some shit like that.


----------



## Yelkcub (Feb 7, 2012)

As an employer, it wouldn't raise any alarm bells, tbh. Unless, it appeared to be trying to hide something.

You saved up a bit as you could have a year to do some stuff you couldn't do in a week or two's holiday from work. No big deal


----------



## bi0boy (Feb 7, 2012)

yeah make like you spent 10 years saving up for that pre-planned year away, and you're now totally bored of the world outside work and can't wait to knuckle down to some decent wage slavery for the rest of your life.


----------



## past caring (Feb 7, 2012)

Just say you were self-employed, ffs.


----------



## stuff_it (Feb 7, 2012)

past caring said:


> Just say you were self-employed, ffs.


No, don't say that! 

It makes you 'unemployable' and 'unable to take direction from others'.


----------



## past caring (Feb 7, 2012)

No it fucking doesn't - I've used it loads.


----------



## bi0boy (Feb 7, 2012)

depends on your chosen career ime


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 7, 2012)

past caring said:


> Just say you were self-employed, ffs.


why?


----------



## past caring (Feb 7, 2012)

Because then there will not be an employment gap in your CV.

Do you remember starting this thread?


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 7, 2012)

past caring said:


> Because then there will not be an employment gap in your CV.
> 
> Do you remember starting this thread?


yes, but you're just encouraging me to say something i can't support without giving me any reason to do so.


----------



## kabbes (Feb 7, 2012)

past caring said:


> Because then there will not be an employment gap in your CV.
> 
> Do you remember starting this thread?


----------



## _angel_ (Feb 7, 2012)

Whilst we're on this thorny issue, I got an application form that wants most recent employer. Because my last formal employment was so long ago I don't know any more, I doubt anyone is going to remember me from it. I've done cleaning jobs (but can't remember anyone's name and addresses either) and some odd bits of writing work online for an online agency, again no chance of a reference. What do I put other than two personal referees? The personal ones aren't a problem as I have two high flying friends with letters after their names...?


----------



## DrRingDing (Feb 7, 2012)

Travelling, as it's keeping to somewhat of the truth. If they ask about your adventures you can 'honestly' blag it from your experience in India.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Feb 7, 2012)

DrRingDing said:


> Travelling, as it's keeping to somewhat of the truth. If they ask about your adventures you can 'honestly' blag it from your experience in India.


 
The problem with this lie is that some employers will want to see passport stamps or possibly bank statements if you don't have those.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 7, 2012)

DrRingDing said:


> Travelling, as it's keeping to somewhat of the truth. If they ask about your adventures you can 'honestly' blag it from your experience in India.


 
Agree. You can show them the photographic proof on U75 as well


----------



## DrRingDing (Feb 7, 2012)

Global Stoner said:


> The problem with this lie is that some employers will want to see passport stamps or possibly bank statements if you don't have those.


 
Nah, really?!

You work in the outdoors business iirc, where maybe that might be more of an issue?


----------



## Badgers (Feb 7, 2012)

lie


----------



## Kanda (Feb 7, 2012)

Global Stoner said:


> The problem with this lie is that some employers will want to see passport stamps or possibly bank statements if you don't have those.


 
Aye, my company takes a copy of everyone's passport when they join. I doubt they look through them but it could screw you if you lied.


----------



## _angel_ (Feb 7, 2012)

Kanda said:


> Aye, my company takes a copy of everyone's passport when they join. I doubt they look through them but it could screw you if you lied.


What companies? Are they something to do with security.
I know my b-i-l had to say what medicine he'd taken over a three month period (how do you remember??) and had his hair analysed but they are a serious security company.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Feb 7, 2012)

DrRingDing said:


> Nah, really?!
> 
> You work in the outdoors business iirc, where maybe that might be more of an issue?


 
Actually that's been the easiest to blag, except CRB checks.

I've had this when I worked for a bank and for temp jobs.


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Feb 7, 2012)

_angel_ said:


> What companies? Are they something to do with security.
> I know my b-i-l had to say what medicine he 'd taken over a three month period (how do you remember??) and had his hair analysed but they are a serious security company.


I thought that security companies only demanded that you had a recent GBH qualification.


----------



## Kanda (Feb 7, 2012)

_angel_ said:


> What companies? Are they something to do with security.
> I know my b-i-l had to say what medicine he'd taken over a three month period (how do you remember??) and had his hair analysed but they are a serious security company.


 
Current one, Finance, previous one Sega (gaming)

Hair analysis will probably be a thorough drugs test.


----------



## _angel_ (Feb 7, 2012)

Hocus Eye. said:


> I thought that security companies only demanded that you had a recent GBH qualification.


Not that sort of security!


----------



## Blagsta (Feb 7, 2012)

Global Stoner said:


> The problem with this lie is that some employers will want to see passport stamps or possibly bank statements if you don't have those.


Why would an employer want them?


----------



## past caring (Feb 7, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> yes, but you're just encouraging to say something i can't support without giving me any reason to do so.


 
ffs - step-by-step then.....

1. If you say you were self-employed you will not need to provide any references.

2. They are not going to ask for actual evidence of this self-employment - i.e. business cards etc.

3. Not having a p45 etc. will not be a problem and neither will your tax code - they'll sort that out for you.

4. You do not indulge in a complete work of fiction - if you have never had any experience of being employed as a plumber, don't say that you were self-employed as a plumber. But if there's something that you have done work-wise that could have been done on a self-employed basis, say you've done that - so you're actually able to talk about the work involved and the experience gained, if necessary.

The point is not to enhance your CV and make it appear that you have skills and experience that you don't actually have, but simply to cover a gap when you were bumming around, so that you don't appear feckless to your prospective employer. I don't know that that is necessarily a big deal - to some employers it may not be and you've had some useful suggestions (pre-planned trip that you'd been saving for) that can put the best gloss on it if you do decide that you're going to come clean about travelling. But if you think a gap may be a problem, then self-employment during that time is one way out.

Like I say, I've used it loads - self-employed gardener, self-employed cycle courier - all of which are actually true, but I've falsified the length of time/periods involved so as to be able to either leave out employment that would leave me over-qualified for the job i'm currently going for or to leave out entirely employment that I've left on bad terms and cannot be certain of a decent reference.


----------



## joustmaster (Feb 7, 2012)

prison


----------



## Kanda (Feb 7, 2012)

Blagsta said:


> Why would an employer want them?


 
Proof of identity? Quite a few companies ask to see Passports.


----------



## past caring (Feb 7, 2012)

Held hostage by Somali pirates.


----------



## Kanda (Feb 7, 2012)

past caring said:


> ffs - step-by-step then.....


 
Why bother??? A lot of hassle for something that isn't that important. People do take time out of work and pursue other things... it's hardly a crime!


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 7, 2012)

past caring said:


> ffs - step-by-step then.....
> 
> 1. If you say you were self-employed you will not need to provide any references.
> 
> ...


thanks, though i'm not sure it would be a great idea to tell complete lies. it would no doubt come up in future conversations at work. i wasn't really looking for advice on how to dissemble but on how to present the facts in a more appealing light.


----------



## boohoo (Feb 7, 2012)

I have the same on my CV though not quite a year. I left my job to do a TEFL. Wanted to try something new. Did a months work, it didn't work out for me - not quite what I had in mind and other work wasn't forthcoming. So have gone back to career that I have relevant work experience in.

No point lying as could trip yourself up later on.


----------



## silverfish (Feb 7, 2012)

How about the truth, generally works for me


----------



## purenarcotic (Feb 7, 2012)

Why not just say something like after being redundant, you decided to take some time out for yourself, travelling for several months in India and then spending time with your family.  To keep your mind active you took a TEFL course and now feel refreshed and ready to face the working world anew or some such bollocks.

Just be generally honest and bend a little the truth about how long you spent doing something, so that it doesn't look like you totally pissed about.  You will hardly be the first person who has taken some time out for themselves post redundancy.  You've not sat around doing absolutely nothing except watch shitty day time TV for the year and can easily say how your travels have broadened your horizons.  Even the TEFl course can be spun to your advantage even if the job is in an unrelated field; you can say there will be lots of transferable skills that you will have been able to really hone while doing the course.


----------



## Ms T (Feb 7, 2012)

Blagsta said:
			
		

> Why would an employer want them?



Mine takes one to make sure you are who you say you are and have the right to work in the UK.


----------



## Voley (Feb 7, 2012)

Kanda said:


> What's wrong with saying you just took a break? Perfectly acceptable, in that time you done a bit of travelling and courses as a hobby/self acheivment thing.


That's what I do. My 'career break' was four years long but I sell it at job interviews as 'I saved up for ten years to fulfil a lifetime ambition to travel the world' or something similarly lofty-sounding. Sounds better than 'I sat on beaches drunk for years at a stretch'. If pressed any further I try and stress that it's something I'm glad I've done but I'm glad to be back now and, no, I'm really not going to fuck off after my first weeks pay. That kind of thing. Decent employers don't see this as a bad thing ime.


----------



## AverageJoe (Feb 7, 2012)

Re : Stuff It saying "No, don't say that! 

It makes you 'unemployable' and 'unable to take direction from others'.



past caring said:


> No it fucking doesn't - I've used it loads.


 
The fact that you've used it loads might well bear out some truth in Stuff Its post. I know I'm blates unemployable now. Companies tend to frown on me coming into work in my dressing gown, doing my emails and then going out to to get a hair cut, taking the afternoon off to play golf and then working from 5pm until midnight. For some reason.


----------



## Blagsta (Feb 7, 2012)

Kanda said:


> Proof of identity? Quite a few companies ask to see Passports.


Passport stamps and bank statements?


----------



## Kanda (Feb 7, 2012)

Blagsta said:


> Passport stamps and bank statements?



They could take a peek, doubt they would though. I also had to have a credit check to make sure I had no CCJ's etc


----------



## Blagsta (Feb 8, 2012)

Fuck that shit, nosy fuckers.


----------



## Kanda (Feb 8, 2012)

Blagsta said:


> Fuck that shit, nosy fuckers.


 
Credit check is an FSA requirement.


----------



## Blagsta (Feb 8, 2012)

Fuck the FSA.


----------



## Spymaster (Feb 8, 2012)

Kanda said:


> What's wrong with saying you just took a break? Perfectly acceptable, in that time you done a bit of travelling and courses as a hobby/self acheivment thing.


 
This.

Do not say that you were self employed.

It could open a whole can of worms that don't need opening. If you say you were self employed they'll at least ask what you did, how it went, and why you're now seeking to cease being s/e. You'll have to think up a whole bunch of lies just in case, and if they ask you for accounts, which I would, you're fucked. And to what end?

The reason you'll be asked to explain gaps in your CV is just to assure them you haven't been in prison, rehab, or been otherwise unemployable.

I see loads of folk with gaps in CV's. It's been very common for people to be out of work for extended periods over the last years and most of the younger folk DO take the opportunity to travel. They're highly unlikely to ask to see your passport stamps but I'd extend your travel period a little bit and say your final few months were spent in Europe, no stamps required. They will ask you about your travelling so don't bullshit about places you haven't been to.

A few months back in the UK, looking for work and doing the course is perfectly reasonable and shows application.

Don't lie. You don't need to.


----------



## Spymaster (Feb 8, 2012)

Global Stoner said:


> The problem with this lie is that some employers will want to see passport stamps or possibly bank statements if you don't have those.


 
I'm assuming he's not applying to MI5.


----------



## Spymaster (Feb 8, 2012)

Another thing that prospective employers like to hear is that you've maintained an interest in the field that you're seeking to work in whilst you've been out.

If you're looking to return to the same industry that you were made redundant from, let them know that you've kept abreast of developments during your hiatus. If you're trying your hand at something new, then of course you've been researching that business for a couple of months. 

Obviously this only works if you have a sound knowledge of the line you're looking at, but hopefully you will have done your research anyway. 

Getting a good job nowadays isn't as easy as it has been and requires a bit of effort.

Good luck.


----------



## Casual Observer (Feb 9, 2012)

Before my current job, I was out of work for nearly 3 years (apart from a few weeks temporary work). To make matters worse, I left the previous job due to unhappyness with what they were proposing to pay me - not a easy thing to explain away to future employers. To start with I was honest about the gap on my CV but the longer the gap became, the harder I found it to get interviews let alone a job. To solve the problem I started lying on the CV by saying I'd left the previous job a few months ago rather than a few years ago. I told my reference providers, who were all colleagues from the old job, what I was doing and they were all happy to lie accordingly if the issue arose. I can only suggest doing a similar thing yourself if you think you can get away with it.


----------



## gabi (Feb 9, 2012)

I just put 'travelling' as i usually go somewhere for 3 months or so each year. employers dont seem to mind, altho obviously im not permanent, if i was going for a perm job i might bullshit i spose.


----------



## past caring (Feb 9, 2012)

Spymaster said:


> Don't lie. You don't need to.


 
It depends. As indicated, I am not suggesting that OU - or anyone else - should engage in a total fiction.

To give you an example:

Prior to starting my current job I had a period of 3 months when I was not working as an employee. The last job I had had for an employer lasted for just 4 months and ended with me walking out of the job - I had made a huge mistake in taking the job in the first place and there was no way I was going to get a decent reference.

The job I was going for (the one I'm in now) wanted two references and were specific that at one of these must be my last employer.

However, throughout the whole time (i.e. whilst an employee and whilst not an employee) I had been doing some self-employed consultancy work for a national charity - and this stuff is real feather-in-the-cap stuff as the organistion I was doing the work for is very high profile. The fact that I had been working for them at all was reference enough, but they would have given me a glowing recommendation if I'd wanted it - but they weren't my employer.

So - what to do?

Offer as a referee the employer I had walked out on, or the employer before that, where I had left on very good terms? Include details of the job I had walked out on or pretend that it had never happened and simply make out that the self-employment had been my sole source of income?

I nearly did have a George Washington moment, but thank fuck the girlfriend talked me out of it.


----------



## Spymaster (Feb 9, 2012)

past caring said:


> It depends. As indicated, I am not suggesting that OU - or anyone else - should engage in a total fiction.
> 
> To give you an example:
> 
> ...


 
I think you did what I'd have done in that situation. Nothing wrong with a bit of inventiveness when the circumstances are stacked in such a way.

However, OU is in nothing like that situation. All he has to do is explain a year out, which is extremely common nowadays, nothing to be ashamed of, and easily dealt with without fabrication. In fact, done properly, he could gain advantage from it. Doubt he will though because he's a bit of a wally.


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 9, 2012)

that's nice


----------



## Spymaster (Feb 9, 2012)

Sorry, meant to put a  on that.


----------

